# question about Mike's tapes



## cjsm (Jan 23, 2003)

Do the tapes work for IBS-C as well as IBS-D? Most of the posts I have seen are from people with IBS-D.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi cjsm!Yes, the IBS Audio Program 100tm has proven to be successful for over 20 different symptoms of IBS including, of course, IBS-C. Check out: http://www.ibsaudioprogram100.com/audio-program.html for the clinical trials of those symptoms. Though everyone is different, on average,the program is successful for well over 80% of the patients who use it, and the reduction in symptoms and their severity averages 80-90% for these users.We did have a thread a while back from someone asking about effectiveness of the program with C, and people posted that were helped. If I can find it, I will bump it up for you; or maybe someone will!Hope this helped you out a bit.. All the best!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

I found some info for you from users of the Program who had C!Every one is different for the time it takes to see some improvement. Here are some folks from the success thread that have been helped with Mike's program for improvement with C (Constipation) and bloating.Hope this is helpful to you! All the best! ~ Marilyn ================================================I finished listening to Mike's tapes in March 2000. Prior to that I alternated C&D, with constipation and pain lasting 3 days at a time, and a lot of bloating. I rarely am constipated now, and only have pain around my period. Bloating is also to a minimum.I've found that the tapes have helped other areas of my life, also. I tend to hold my stress in my lower back, and now when I feel the tension in that portion I do self-hypnosis and it relaxes the muscles to the point they don't go into spasms.I'm extrememly lucky because I had only had IBS for about a year before doing these tapes, and so was able to nip it in the bud before it got worse. I listen to a tape or two once a week now just to relax. JeanG =================================================From LGbefore I started the tapes I was constipated all the time, I suffered from almostdialy nausea that would not let up, even woth motilium (a drug designed to eliminatenausea, whatever the cause), I got a lot of bloating - to the extent that my clothes wouldno longer fit by mid/late afternoon, cramping pains, especially in my lower right side,lots of flatulence, and almost more importantly I felt miserable most of the time. Itseeemd that there was not much else in life except was I going to be able to 'go' todayand even if I did would it bring relief or would I still feel like htere should be more, wouldI be able ot fit into my clothes and be comfortable etc etc. After doing the tapes I nowfeel alot more positive, I can remeber now what a good day is and can keep this ismind when things arn't so good. Yes I still have bad days, but they arnt as bad or asfrequent. The incomplete evacuation feeling is almost never there, and I very rarely feelsick any more (this is great!). the bloating is less now, and I pass less gas.I got quite dispondant when I was doing the tapes because I didnt really feel any thingwas changing until about 60 -70 days, but I emailed Mike and he was good enough toreply and keep me on track.This late action is probaly the reason why I like to carry on with the tapes now, plus Icant really understand how or why the effect of 100 days would last forever wothoutsome revison. After 11 years of having this thing and trying most things I have read about on hteseBBs (including elimination diets, wheat free, dairy free, antidepressants, homeopathy,yogs, fibre suppliments, low fibre diet, high fibre diet, linseeds, laxatives, bulkingagents, stool softeners.....de da de dah) I can honestly say that Mikes tapes have beenthe most beneficial thing I ve done, so well worth the time and money.Ugh, keep on witht the tapes, if you find they help even a little id say when you reach100 days go back and start them again. Keep at it. I personally dont think that iBS isentirely brain-gut, but I think it does play a large part in it, even if only as a consequencerather than a cause.================================================From Scotcat-UK,About a year ago I was suffering very badly with IBS-Constipation and was in constant pain. (I'dsuffered on and off for many years but never with continuous pain lasting many weeks)After finding this website, I phoned up for the IBS tapes and spoke to Mike personally.Although I was very sceptical that they would work, I was getting so desperate that Iwould have tried anything! It must have taken about three weeks before I started to feel any real benefit from thetapes, although I was enjoying doing them anyway as it gave me some time through theday to switch off and relax. I finished the tapes in late September and, by then, all myIBS symptoms had gone. Before I started the tapes, my IBS used to flare up when Iwould go round to friends' for a meal. I had even been known to resort to lying down flatin their bathroom in an effort to get some relief from the pain. Now I can enjoy myevenings out without worrying any more. In the 6 months since I have finished the tapes, I have had only occasional, mildcramping, but it has always gone after a day or so. I've even had a major holiday toFlorida without any symptoms. When I'm feeling stressed at work or home, I make timeto listen to my favourite session(s) again, and that always helps. What I'm trying to sayis please stick with the tapes if you are trying them. It might not be instant but it certainlydoes work. I'd also like to say thanks to Mike - you've turned my life around.================================================From Jane 93Yes they (Mike's tapes) helped me a lot..I rarely get C any more and therefore the gas is reduced...depending on what I eat. I found relief pretty early on and its been several years and I still feel good. I beleive it helps me relax my belly and so therefore helps get rid of C.================================================ Hi everyone! I finished my tapes in early June and have also found benefit from them. (Sorry I haven't been around)As an IBS-Constipation and GERD person, I've noticed that the constant urging to go during the day has slowed tremendously. I also feel less anxious. I feel that my bowel, in general, is less sensitive too -- it reacts less to the everyday stresses of life.Anyways, I continue to listen to the tapes regularly in no particular order (just whatever I like). Eric, is that okay?Still hoping for more improvement as time goes on.Thanks,ng----------------------------------------


----------

